# La visión matemática o pensar de forma matemática



## Hellmut1956 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hola amigos, estoy estudiando el curso de "Introducción al pensar de forma Matemática". La parte que al momento me está impresionando mucho es lo que el profesor Keith Devlin presenta en sus vídeos. En especial el escuchar y ver el como presenta el concepto de implicación:

A => B

Me está resultando difícil expresar lo que quiero informarles. En lenguaje común esta expresión arriba nos dice que si "A" es tiene una valor de verdad o falso de allí resulta que "B" también es verdad o falso a razón del valor de "A".

Así esta expresión en lenguaje común consiste de 2 aspectos. el uno es el aspecto es aquel de la "veracidad" (truth part) y la "causalidad" (causal part). Y uno de sus objetivos en este corto vídeo de la segunda semana del curso "Introduction to Mathematical Thinking" es demostrar que en la matemática la causalidad puede ser ignorada y que está "extensión" es de gran valor para las matemáticas modernas y que muy bien conocemos esto cuando en la programación usamos la sentencia "IF/THEN/ELSE". Si una expresión en una sentencia IF/THEN/ELSE es "verdad", entonces en el código definimos que hacer si es "verdad" y alternativamente que hacer si es falso. Así, si:

A = True, entonces que B = 100 y si
B= False, entonces que B = 200.

Muy bien vemos y no tenemos problema alguno de aceptar esto, a pesar que puramente en esta expresión el valor de B se define exclusivamente por el valor, la veracidad de "A". No existe ninguna causalidad porque B tiene los valores asignados en uno u otro caso.

Pero si reemplazamos la expresión como sigue:

(Julio Cesar ha muerto) => (1+1=2)

Que el emperador romano Julio Cesar está muerto no tiene relación alguna con la ecuación "1 +1 = 2". No existe causalidad alguna! pero veamos la expresión en su parte de la veracidad únicamente:

(Julio Cesar ha muerto) => (1+1=2)

(True) => (True) es verdad o "True".

Miremos la misma ecuación pero con una pequeña diferencia:

(Julio Cesar ha muerto) => (1+1=3)

(True) => (False) es que?

Si ponemos en una tabla las permutaciones posibles para los valores de veracidad de la ecuación:

(Julio Cesar ha muerto) sea "A" y la ecuación matemática sea "B":

A___B__________Valor de expresión
----------------------------------

T___T__________?
T___F__________?
F___T__________?
F___F__________?

En los 2 ejemplos arriba tratamos los 2 primeros renglones de la tabla. Y dedujimos que el valor del primer renglón es "T" o true o Verdad.

El vídeo de forma excelente nos introduce a los argumentos de que valor asociar a la expresión dependiendo de la veracidad de "A" y de "B". Les dejo la respuesta sin dar y los relaciona al vídeo al que doy el enlace!

Yo, uno de los beneficios que me espero de completar el curso sin dejarme poner bajo presión de las fechas de entrega de los test es aprender de forma intensa como piensan matemáticos para aplicar las matemáticas a las pruebas. Confieso que mi dominio de esto es bastante limitado y que la "belleza" del curso y de las lecciones en vídeo del profesor Keith Devlin me dan bastante optimismo en aprender a aplicar la forma de pensar matemática a los retos de mis diseños electrónicos.

Pongo esto aquí pues es solo vagamente relacionado a la electrónica, pero yo para mi creo que me ayudará ese curso a aprender de forma mas eficiente ciertos retos que me han dado dificultades!

Caramba! Si no solo memorizamos la tabla de verdades completada a lo mostrado arriba, sino que deseamos realmente digerir sus significados la cosa es bien dura de asimilar. Sigo sin dar la respuesta, pues el vídeo al que conecta el enlace es mucho mas capaz de presentar los conceptos. No voy a seguir hoy con esto!


----------



## dearlana (Mar 10, 2017)

...¡ La Virgen de Candelaria !...con lo fácil que es vivir normalmente...


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 11, 2017)

@dearlana: Igual de fácil si en vez de tener la afición por la electrónica solo usamos equipos electrónicos usados! Es la diferencia entre solo consumir y aquella, expresión de la curiosidad, si deseamos poder entender el mundo en el cual nos movemos. El Brexit y Trump son resultados de falta de interés en la política! Di en Gran Bretaña la juventud que hoy expresa querer seguir siendo europeos hubiera usado su derecho al voto el referéndum hubiera tenido otro resultado! Si los gringos promedio hubieran tenido mas interés en la política y usado su derecho al voto, entonces hubieran realizado el absurdo de esperar den un billonario con la personalidad de Trump que trabajara para la clase trabajadora!
Estamos viviendo en un mundo que tiene que digerir y enrutar las revoluciones científicas y técnicas y de comunicaciones, la realidad que estamos viviendo en un mundo global, interdependente y lleno de riesgos y oportunidades. Por eso si tenemos la posición : 





> ...con lo fácil que es vivir normalmente...


 es sumamente valiente!  El aprender a pensar la forma que aquellos que ejecutan las revoluciones arriba mencionadas sirve para captar lo que está pasando!

Repito como siempre. Escribo esto sin ningún ánimo de ofensa y expreso mi opinión privada!


----------



## dearlana (Mar 11, 2017)

Hola Hellmut1956:

Vi el post varias veces y vi que nadie había contestado al razonamiento que exponías. Intenté descifrarlo, aunque conozco las sentencias del Basic.

Por más que lo leía no entendía del todo lo que definías. Por más que lo intenté no había manera.

Es cierto que las grandes cosas suelen requerir grandes esfuerzos.

Tienes razón.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 12, 2017)

Realmente a mi me resulta muy difícil, soy incapaz de presentar algo tan abstracto como la forma de pensar matemática. es una metodología que hoy se aplica, consciente o inconscientemente en casi todos los campos profesionales y científicos.

El profesor Keith Devlin en el vídeo de introducción, bastante largo por cierto trata de explicar de que demonios se trata y pone como ejemplo y en eso también el objetivo de su curso la diferencia entre las matemáticas que se enseñan durante el bachillerato y aquella con la que se encuentra el estudiante en su primer año de estudios.

Así que no es de sorprender que te resulte difícil en entender de que demonios estoy escribiendo! El profe mismo recalca una y otra vez que no se trata de entender un método para resolver algún tipo de ecuación, sino el aprender a pensar de una manera para muchos nueva o de la que no están ni siquiera conscientes si la practican de forma intuitiva! Recalca una y otra vez, que hay que digerir, reflexionar y discutir con terceros los conceptos presentados.

Suena mucho mas abstracto, difícil e intimidante si yo leo lo que escribo! Realmente vale invertir un par de minutos, escuchar su lectura en el vídeo de introducción! Una vez que al menos se tiene una noción de que se trata, los vídeos instructivos que acompañan el curso muestran una capacidad impresionante del profe de transferir las nociones.

Y para aquel de los lectores que llegó aquí, el curso también da el instrumentario para aplicar esas nociones en problemas prácticos que encontramos en la electrónica cuando nos dedicamos a definir tablas de verdades, que en VHDL y/o Verilog realmente son "nada mas" que expresiones matemáticas.

Yo actualmente, recuerden que mi salud me hace muy lento e ineficiente en estudiar, estoy volviendo a aprender pruebas matemáticas, siendo por inducción una de ellas. Me espero, tal cual lo he visto/oído en lecturas anteriores, que finalmente aprenderé la forma de pensar al hacer pruebas matemáticas!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 4, 2017)

Quiero compartir con Ustedes este gráfico que muestra como el aprendizaje de máquinas, en inglés machine learning" ve el mercado para su aplicación:







Una definición del término del aprendizaje de máquinas me parece muy adecuado para entender el impacto que esta tecnología va a tener en un futuro muy cercano en los mas diversos campos y puestos de trabajo. Lo considero una revolución que tiene mayor impacto que el inicio de la industrialización en Inglaterra tuvo para el mundo:

"Machine Learning" se refiere a la capacidad de máquinas de resolver problemas y cumplir funciones no especificadas en su programación!

Ya en otro hilo presenté el ejemplo de una empresa japonesa de seguros de reemplazar sus 1200 puestos de trabajo para procesar daños reportados donde el cliente busca cubrir sus pérdidas. El sistema de aprendizaje de máquinas puede cumplir esta función a una fracción mínima de costos! 






Quiero mostrar este ejemplo aquí para demostrar como la forma de pensar matemática y su aplicación en los mas diversos campos técnicos y científicos nos impacta e impactaré de forma dramática la vida de todos nosotros y en especial aquella de personas que trabajan en puestos mas exigentes y que hoy piensan tener su puesto de trabajo fuera de riesgo! Aquí el enlace al artículo del que tomé este gráfico!

Afortunadamente esto ya no me impactará a mi personalmente, pero si a mis hijos!


----------

